# Carmelo Anthony Wants To Score 44 Points For Barack Obama Tonight



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> OAKLAND, CALIF. — Nuggets coach George Karl said newly acquired guard Chauncey Billups is expected to get into Denver in the afternoon today, but it's possible he won't complete his physical — the final step to finalize Monday's trade — by the time the the Pistons tip off tonight.
> 
> Thus, this could affect whether or not former Nugget Allen Iverson is able to make his Pistons debut tonight.
> 
> ...


http://www.denverpost.com/nuggets/ci_10906957?source=rss


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

lol he's a moron.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

If the Nuggets want to win, Carmelo's going to HAVE to score 44. Because they aren't getting more than six from Dahntay Jones.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Dahntay Jones won't have to lead the team in scoring, but the way he takes it to the hoop and draws fouls, he'll get like 15 total, about 8 from free throws.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> If the Nuggets want to win, Carmelo's going to HAVE to score 44. Because they aren't getting more than six from Dahntay Jones.


He's got 9 in the first 5 minutes.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

And he keeps on scoring.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I actually think thats a pretty cool thing to do


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

He had 28 on 13-30.. :whoknows:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, and his team lost.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I just knew that would happen when I hit "Post Reply." :laugh:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

melo has sucked since the DUI. this includes the oympics. his jumper is OFF. im scared.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Sucked? He had 28, 8, and 5...that's not sucking.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

28 points on 30 shots. thats ugly.

anyways, what i mean by sucky, is that his jumper (which is argubally the best mid range jumper in the world) has been off. this includes the olympics where he shot miserably. this also includes last years playoff series. since the DUI he has just been off. i dont like it.


----------

